# SYMPHONIE ESPAGNOLE by Edouard Lalo



## ondrejsembera (Apr 24, 2008)

Found a quite impressive recording:


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

There were more than a hundred recordings of
this splendid work.One of the first was Huberman's in 1934.
Since then,almost every know violinist has recorded it.
My favorite version was Oistrakh-Kondrashin (1948)


----------



## Rmac58 (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree, a wonderful piece, mine is Joshua Bell with the Orchestra symphonique de Montreal on the London label.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

It is pretty fab! The second classical cd's I ever bought, in '85, was the Anne Sophie Mutter with the Orchestra National De france version.


----------

